# Band looking for shows in northern ontario



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hello

I play guitar for Inreligio (http://www.piczo.com/inreligioworld), we are a 4 piece band that loves to play a variety of styles - classic rock, hard rock, lighter music.

you can check us out at www.purevolume.com/inreligio (provided the songs are working now ).

if anyoen is looking for an opening act in ottawa, sudbury, pembroke/petawawa etc, please email me at [email protected] with info!

thanks,

Justin


----------

